
Super Mario in HTML5 - dutchbrit
http://www.florian-rappl.de/html5/projects/SuperMario/
======
mistercow
Very neat, but like most Mario clones, it does not properly emulate the
jumping dynamics of the original. When jumping, the length of time that you
hold down the jump button should control the height of the jump. Should sort
of be as if, instead of jumping, Mario has a jetpack which is _almost_ out of
fuel, but is refilled when he lands.

------
magoon
This is excellent, but doesn't quite "feel right" when playing. In my opinion,
anybody interested in playing Super Mario will remember its distinct feel --
so it will be important to nail down the exact dynamics of running, jumping,
falling, stopping, mid-jump corrections, ducking while running, how close you
can get to edges, etc.

~~~
T-hawk
_how close you can get to edges_

This is an incredibly deep and fascinating topic in the context of the
original Super Mario Bros. The answer to how close you can get to a wall edge
is one or two pixels _inside_ it. This is actually very important for SMB's
playability, vastly increasing the tolerance for moves like jumping up in a
narrow shaft or bending a jump to get on top of a block you're currently
under.

The game then needs a mechanism to eject Mario out of those walls if he ends
up inside. Among many emergent behaviors, this gives rise to the famous entry
to Negative World, which occurs by fooling the game into ejecting Mario in the
macroscopically wrong direction. (BTW, we hackers should know World -1 is
really World <Blank>-1, accessed by entering a warp zone pipe before it
initializes.)

Fascinating reading on the topic:
<http://tasvideos.org/GameResources/NES/SuperMarioBros.html>

This sort of detail is absolutely key to making a Mario clone that _feels_
right.

------
thealphanerd
A really interesting tech-demo but why oh why did you make jump up... kills it
for me

[http://www.allgame.com/game.php?id=2630&tab=controls](http://www.allgame.com/game.php?id=2630&tab=controls)

------
dutchbrit
More info including source can be found here:
<http://www.codeproject.com/Articles/396959/Mario5>

------
abderrahmane
Have you seen the Source Code ? :O

apart from <!doctype html> and <audio/> I do not see what is so HTML5 about
moving divs using JavaScript.

------
jedahan
Another version, this time of infinite mario (ported from Notch's Java version
to javascript) <https://github.com/robertkleffner/mariohtml5>

A friend of mine hacked <https://github.com/odbol/mariohtml5> with me during
arthackday.net/gaffta . We made it a one-button game that you can only die
once. It was fun!

------
dutchbrit
Quick note - I actually wanted to make Mario in HTML5 but came across this
today before starting. I'm not the author :). Thought it'd be interesting to
share.

------
dj2stein9
FYI, in case the author sees, on MacOSX the key combo Right + Ctrl switches
desktops, so shooting fireballs doesn't work.

------
speeder
The physics are bad, and the performance is even worse.

I am using a recent MacMini (I bought it I think 6 months ago) and the browser
is RockMelt (fork of Chrome).

Seriously, if it was slower, it would go backwards.

~~~
sspiff
On my first generation i5 with integrated graphics, it runs fine in Iron,
which is basically Chromium. Looking at the Wikipedia article for RockMelt,
that browser hasn't even seen a preview release in over half a year, so I
would assume its performance might lag a bit behind the upstream projects.

Have you tried it in any other browsers?

------
slacka
Wow, thanks to the _raw power_ of HTML5, my dual-core 2Ghz laptop, can nearly
achieve the performance of my 20 year old 1.79 MHz NES. The future is now!
Color me impressed.

~~~
DavidBradbury
Either you didn't try it at all, or you don't know the difference between the
SNES or NES. Good job.

Not a great demo, but it's functional.

~~~
slacka
What are you talking about? I had both a NES and a SNES as a kid. Super Mario
Bros was originally released for the NES and later re-released for the SNES as
Super Mario All-Stars. But this HTML5 version runs worse in my broswer than
the original did on my NES, nevermind the SNES.

------
AskHugo
Nice work. I found a couple of bugs:

\- Straight after you jump on enemies you're able to pass through some blocks

\- You are not able to jump on top of shells and stop them from moving

\- You could improve jumping

------
jncraton
This looks really nice, but the games runs too fast on my machine. It's
probably close to 1.5x speed vs the original game.

~~~
brixon
The jumping is too fast on my machine, but the running and forward jumping is
too slow.

------
hayksaakian
No touch support

Heads up.

------
alvaromuir
this is amazing

------
esbwhat
nice demo, but terrible physics

------
nohup
awesome

------
eli_gottlieb
So... what was the point?

